# Help! What do mice in labor sound like..?!



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm across the room from two of my mice (bestest friends forever, "Big" and "Small"). Big just recently gave birth to a litter and Small is now due any day.

I heard a few very odd noises coming from the other side of the room here, but I don't want to go over there to check and stress anyone out. :?

It sounds like.. kind of like a zipper being zipped up really fast, if that makes sense. What exactly does a mouse in labor sound like?

--Edit: Mods, I apologize, I believe this should have gone on the Help board. I'd move it if I could. 

*---Update:* Yup, that's what I was hearing! New, large litter born - I'll be posting pictures later on, but right now the mother needs a chance to rest. :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It sounds like "squeak! squeak!" The babies usually "cry" for attention and milk as soon as they're born. The first couple of days they cannot be left for more than a few minutes at a time lest they freeze, so they're good at making high-pitched noises that trigger any mouse present (male or female, parent or not) to sit on them and keep them warm.

I wouldn't worry about disturbing them too much by checking on them once in a while. Mice should be bred for docility and their adaptiveness (looks like I just made a new word) to human interaction. If a female is going to eat her babies because her human looked at them to check on them, she probably shouldn't be bred further. I handle all my babies from day 1. In the past I've also handled petstore babies from day one. I think the risk of eating their babies due to touch is real, but overly exaggerated by fear mongers.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, sounds like congratulations is in order! The eekings of tiny pinkers is music to the ears.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree, Jack - it's not that this particular mouse is aggressive or a baby-eater (none of my mice are, yay!), she just gets scared easily and will run away from the babes the moment I open her cage. Thanks all! :lol:


----------

